# GSG Offers New Fluorescent Discharge Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For achieving bold, bright fluorescent color on dark shirts, use D-Flo, a fluorescent discharge ink offered by GSG. When used with suitable fabrics, D-Flo offers brighter fluorescent color in black light settings than comparable products and a super soft hand. It can be printed through a high mesh count making it ideal for finely detailed images. Its rheology and flow make it possible to use with other ink systems to produce multimedia effects. 

D-Flo has a low odor and is easy to clean up. It is PVC and phthalate free and CPSIA compliant. It will hold up well in the wash, can be dry-cleaned, and is ironing resistant. It does not dry out in the screen and has a pot life of up to 24 hours. Recommended mesh fabric counts range from 125.7 to 355.34 threads per inch.

Colors include magenta, hot pink, neon orange, orange, tangerine, yellow, lime green, green, blue, and clear white. It comes in quantities of one quart, one gallon, five gallons and 55 gallons. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

